# Is there any way around Uber Vehicle age limits ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a 2003 car.
Does Uber ever make exceptions to the age limits on cars ?
Has anyone had any luck with that by going to the local office / other trick to getting this approved ?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't think there is a way around it. I drive a 2003 Acura MDX and I was deactivated on March 1st. After several emails back and forth with the lack-of-support team,and many conflicting and idiotic replys, I went to the local uber office. They told me it was the insurance company's requirement and there is nothing they can do....now they bomb me with messages about leasing a car through uber....NO THANK YOU!! 
The whole thing smells like BS to me.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I tried for months to get an exception for my 190,xxx mile 2003 525i that was in great shape..... had a clean bill of health from my mechanic that I was willing to fax to whomever.... no luck. They seem to be on a rolling 10 year age limitation, so I'm wondering when they will start requiring 2006 as the oldest car. freeFromUber..... they just deactivated a 2003??? so that sounds like you do get grandfathered in for a while......


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep. I'm sure of that.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

They do require 2006 or newer in my market for any car new on the platform. You can still drive an '04 or '05 if it was already on their platform. They told me their insurance company gave them the 2 month grace period, and it could not be extended.
I started driving with my '03 car in August of 2015.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

In Denver, it's supposed to be 10 yrs as well, based on the requirement from the PUC for Taxi/Limo. But, there are dozens of Taxis running around well beyond that 10 yr limit, I thought I saw somewhere that they had extended it out to 12 yrs in some markets.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> In Denver, it's supposed to be 10 yrs as well, based on the requirement from the PUC for Taxi/Limo.


In Colorado, A PUC permit is only required for UberBlack. Model year 2001 or newer vehicles are eligible for UberX.

http://uberxcolorado.com/drive/?page_id=564


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

That's what I meant by they extended it out. When I first signed up, I was told 10 yrs or newer, then suddenly I was told it was 2001 and newer. I think it's all based on the PUC requirement for vehicle age, not the permit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I have a 2003 car.
> Does Uber ever make exceptions to the age limits on cars ?
> Has anyone had any luck with that by going to the local office / other trick to getting this approved ?


Some city's impose an age limit.
New Orleans is 7 years NOT 10.
The taxi drivers are trying to get it bumped up to 8 years.
Anything older than 7 years is not allowed here.
Uber Black can only be 2 years old here.
2 years then you have to swap out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you Uber full time, 4 years should be old enough.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

2001 or newer in my market.


----------

